# The state of our country...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So just wondering what others are thinking of the BS going on right now?

Talking points:

1. The whole Trump/Russia/Obstruction?

2. Russia and Syria issues?

3. The Prisoner who got back from N. Korea and then died?

4. N. Korea issues?

5. The mass shooting at the baseball practice?

I will respond below...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So I watch and read a lot from both the slanted media sources. I also try to make my own conclusions on stuff. But last night while I was watching Tucker Carlson.... I really agreed to a lot what was said... to a certain point.

1. With the whole Trump thing... He had on a guy who was Pro Hilary, a Law Professor, and a guy who disagrees with 99% of Trumps policies (so far).... This guy I cant remember his name said all of this stuff by the Dem's is complete BS. They have no evidence, nothing to bring up impeachment or any other charges. he also stated that more has come out against Lynch and some of Obama/Hilary Staff members that should be investigated harder than Trump. He said that this is all political smoke screen so the left doesn't have to get anything done. Now I agree 100% about most of that. Now if evidence comes along other than "leaks"..... then hammer everyone involved. But right now this has got to end. We as a nation are a laughing stock of the world right now because of this. I have talked with lots of people who live out of the USA and they are saying it is like watching a soap opera. Just plain stupid! Plus I have friends stationed over seas and they are saying how this is making the USA look weak and possible prime for attacks. So lets look at that aspect as well. Other thoughts???

2. The Russian/Syria crap. Now again watching Tucker last night a guy was on and said it is a complete mess. Mostly created by the Obama Administration for lack of doing anything. He said that ISIS is on its final legs there. But the bigger "chess" match is who will end up with what? Russia wants a piece and so does Iran... then we want our allies to have a piece as well. So this is a slippery slope and needs to be watched. Now I am not blaming Obama 100% because some of this has to do with the Bush and what not. But Obama did nothing!! that is basicly what the person who was on the show stated. I agree.

3. This again an Ex- Green Beret said is all on Obama/Hilary foreign policy. They did nothing to try and get these guys back. Well we don't know if they did some back channel stuff.....but nothing up front. So he said this falls all on that administration... plus the others who are over there still in prison. Now I don't think they did nothing... but still they are not trying their best. Was the death related to any torture?? Only time will tell.

4. See above and also we need to nip this in the bud about the Nuke testing. Now it is a slippery slope as well. But I don't know any answers... Just wondering others thoughts?

5. This shooting shows how much political hate is in our nation. I am not saying anything about gun control. But this guy had a record. He also obtained the guns legally. I don't know if he purchased them prior to his record or after. But it shows that there are laws out there to keep this guy from buying guns. If he has a violent past... a NO shows up on the check. But it shows you that he could have pleaded down to lesser charges. This shows how weak our courts are with not nailing people with the full blown charges....ie: look at game and fish violations. Most are slap on the wrists yet they could get the max! Start to do the max penalties and people might think twice about violating laws! Not saying this would have done anything in the shooting at the practice. But just saying in other instances. Sorry off tangent.... But back on course... Our news outlets need to take a look at themselves. BOTH SIDES... and stop spewing hate and rhetoric. I think that was 100% part of this whole shooting. Then look at all the ANTIFA crap as well. anyway that is another tangent I will leave alone.

Just curious on peoples thoughts about this stuff. Plus the political board has been dead. ;-)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Been out of town for a week, so will keep this phone post short.

Obama never was a leader, he was an appeaser. His apology tour was an open book to aggressors and encouraged them all. I don't think he is smart enough to grasp how many people die when we show weekends. Michelle thought she could save the world with her hashtag efforts.

Russia? There is nothing there, but many liberals are so radical, and GULIBLE they will believe anything.

The shooting? Liberals preach tolerance out of one face and hate out of the other of their two faces. The media never mentions that nearly all, maybe all, crazy shooters are liberals. This last but not was a Burny supporter. On Drudge they quite Berny saying "fight back any way possible. Really Burny?????

Many of the streams in Montana are running so fast they are nearly impossible to fish from shore. I lost a nice Brown on the Big Hole. 18 inches with current felt like 30 inches.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman... I am jealous... and keep at it after those pesky trout. One good thing when the water is high the bigger trout move into shallower water. But then you have the fast current to deal with. But makes it fun to battle those bruisers.


----------

